# Tartan material



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

Anyone know if u can get tartan material here???? It's international day at my son's nursery next Tuesday and they have to wear something traditional!?!?!?!


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

claredoc said:


> Anyone know if u can get tartan material here???? It's international day at my son's nursery next Tuesday and they have to wear something traditional!?!?!?!


If your son has a 36" waist he can borrow my kilt...


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for offer furryboots but he is only 3 :0)


----------

